# Do I bring my Bike?!



## smessant (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

My name is Sophie and I am moving to Hong Kong on the 9th of September! I've just started to pack and I've been debating whether or not to bring my bike....I don't actually use it very much in London but I've been told there's some great biking trails etc over there....any thoughts? It's being shipped for me so there wouldn't be any additional cost!

I know a total of 0 people in HK so this forum looks like a godsend for meeting others!! If anyones around on the 10th for coffee / drinks on my first day please let me know...it's a little in advance sorry!


Sophie


----------



## AgentSugarCane (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello Sophie
In HK it's very unlikely for you to cycle to school / work as road traffic is too busy. There are indeed many cycling trails and most of them are in the New Territories. Bear in mind that HK is a highly convenient city, you can always rent a bike (usually on hourly, half-daily or daily basis) very easily, especially in the New Territories. So, unless you are very passionate in cycling on your own bike or you are sure that you will be cycling every weekend, it's not a bad idea to take your bike with you.
Hope this helps


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

If it's just a city bike then I would leave it... The only people that bike are serious mountain bikers or road cyclist.


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

There are quite a few road bikers that cycle on the south side of HK island and out to shek-o but its a bit dangerous due to narrow roads, traffic etc

Also keeping your bike outside will subject it to all sorts if weather


----------



## smessant (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I didn't bring it in the end so thanks for advice!


----------



## happyvalley2013 (Sep 13, 2013)

I can always rent a bike in places like Tai Po and Tai Wai


----------

